# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Justin Bieber hội ngộ "người tình cũ" Kim Kardashian

## duonglongtrong

*Justin Bieber hội ngộ "người tình cũ" Kim Kardashian**C**ặ**p đôi tin đ**ồ**n này đã t**ỏ** ra r**ấ**t thân m**ậ**t khi g**ặ**p nhau t**ạ**i L**ễ** trao gi**ả**i dành cho các nhân v**ậ**t trong gi**ớ**i gi**ả**i trí tích c**ự**c ho**ạ**t đ**ộ**ng t**ừ** thi**ệ**n*
Năm ngoái, sau khi cùng thực hiện một bộ ảnh tại đảo Bahamas cho tạp chí Elle có thông tin cho rằng, Justin Bieber và Kim Kardashian là một tình nhân, bất chấp khoảng cách tuổi tác khá lớn giữa họ. Kim Kardashian hơn Justin Bieber 13 tuổi.

_C__ặ__p đôi tin đ__ồ__i h__ộ__i ng__ộ__ t__ạ__i Do Something Awards_
Tin đồn trên càng trở nên có cơ sở khi Justin Bieber từng nói đùa rằng, Kim Kardashian là bạn gái của cậu. Cả hai cũng đã có chung một tấm ảnh khá thân mật khi cùng xuất hiện trong một sự kiện tại Nhà Trắng và không ngừng gửi cho nhau những lời tán tỉnh trên trang Twiter. Mối quan hệ của cặp đôi này "nóng" tới mức các fan của Justin Bieber đã tức điên lên và không ngừng gửi những lời đe dọa Kim Kardashian.


_C__ả__ hai th__ườ__ng xu__ấ__t hi__ệ__n c__ạ__nh nhau khi có m__ặ__t t__ạ__i L__ễ__ trao gi__ả__i_
Cũng trong Lễ trao giải này, Kim Kardashian đã gặp gỡ cựu ngôi sao của Disnay Demi Lovato. Sau các scandal liên quan tới việc tự tử, sử dụng ma túy, đánh vũ công, Demi Lovato đang nỗ lực quay trở lại với sự nghiệp. Có thông tin cho rằng, Demi Lovato đã bắt tay với "phù thủy" Timberland để thực hiện album mới. Trong khi Kim Kardashian xuất hiện với tư cách khách mời trong Do Something Awards thì Demi Lovato đã có buổi trình diễn trên sân khấu lễ trao giải này.

Các tin khác:
album nhac sen
nhac khong loi bat hu
cham soc tre so sinh mua nong 
hanh phuc gia dinh

----------

